# Hold the date



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got Kait and Seans notice in the mail today. Cool little refrigerator magnet with their picture and the wedding date. (July 26th)

Seemed like a good idea so.... on an entirely different note:

August 15-17, Marblehead, OH.

:tu

I didn't even have to spend a bunch of money to send this one out. No magnets though.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Congrats again, future FIL!

One of these times, the (much raved about) Shack Herf won't overlap my trade show in August, and I will be there with bells on.

Heres hoping for great weather, great smokes, great friends, and a memorable time for all of you!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

good news :ss


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Putting in my vacation request tomorrow!!! Put me down for the bunk room!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dawnie and I are there too..Save us a spot if ya have room..:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Where there again and this time I might stay the nite(night cause les told me to spell it right[email protected] English Teacher)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hummmmmmmmm:ss:ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Date held.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I want a parking spot :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe I can talk the Dr. MRS into a road trip -- her grandma is up there about an hour away....

Congrats on the date for Kait and Sean, too! :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i already told Marisa that whenever this ended up being, that would be a few days she would have to take care of the new baby alone
:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet! Can't wait. :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

sweet, now I can open up the rest of the month that I had blocked off.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

First congrats to Kait and Sean on the wedding.

I'd be really interested in coming down for this. Nothing seems to be on the schedule as of yet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be parked in the Loft if you'll have me!  :tu :chk


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

we need the shack herf thread! Me and sir tony call campsite 1A (unless Jeremy wants it... lol)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I am so there. Allan and I plan on dethroning the champs this year.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I am so there. Allan and I plan on dethroning the champs this year.


The snake wrangling champs? You might have a shot.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The snake wrangling champs? You might have a shot.


Yeah right. People forget how close Allan and I were to knocking out Dave and Sam in Game 1 of Round 1. Only game we lost. We'll be ready this year.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yeah right. People forget how close Allan and I were to knocking out Dave and Sam in Game 1 of Round 1. Only game we lost. We'll be ready this year.


you know that was just dumb luck peter..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> you know that was just dumb luck peter..


Hell no!

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yeah right. People forget how close Allan and I were to knocking out Dave and Sam in Game 1 of Round 1. Only game we lost. We'll be ready this year.


Woulda, coulda, shoulda.  :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Woulda, coulda, shoulda.  :r


Hey. For two guys who had never played before the Shack Herf, we held our own. What good is playing if ya can't talk some smack? 

But you're absolutely right. Money talks. Bull$hit walks.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Hey. For two guys who had never played before the Shack Herf, we held our own. What good is playing if ya can't talk some smack?
> 
> But you're absolutely right. Money talks. Bull$hit walks.


:r.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Got Kait and Seans notice in the mail today. Cool little refrigerator magnet with their picture and the wedding date. (July 26th)


Congrats on the nuptials ... a refrigerator magnet... that's creative!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to be in OH a lot this summer. 
Glad the "Save the Dates" are making the rounds. :tu
Dave is only concerned about the "smoking area" at the reception...I don't blame him!
There will probably be some decent cigars smoked both weekends (wedding & Shack).


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sean9689 said:


> Looks like I'm going to be in OH a lot this summer.
> Glad the "Save the Dates" are making the rounds. :tu
> Dave is only concerned about the "smoking area" at the reception...I don't blame him!
> There will probably be some decent cigars smoked both weekends (wedding & Shack).


I didn't get a magnet :gn:r


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Held. Now to go find some nice earplugs that will block out the night terrors from the mini tent this year!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shaerza said:


> Held. Now to go find some nice earplugs that will block out the night terrors from the mini tent this year!


:r:r screams like a lady


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap......looks like I gotta work!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

King James said:


> we need the shack herf thread! Me and sir tony call campsite 1A (unless Jeremy wants it... lol)


If you two are cooking brats again you have dibs over Jeremy. :ss

PS. That magnet with the picture of Sean and Kait on my fridge is so cute

PPS Dave and I will be ready to bitch slap again this year...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool! Can't wait. I'll work on updating the website.

I might make "Loft Mates" t-shirts this year too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Cool! Can't wait. I'll work on updating the website.
> 
> I might make "Loft Mates" t-shirts this year too.


They will need a lot of material to cover the loft crew, Todd!  :r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Got Kait and Seans notice in the mail today. Cool little refrigerator magnet with their picture and the wedding date. (July 26th)
> 
> Seemed like a good idea so.... on an entirely different note:
> 
> ...


be there with bells on. If you have any bunk space or floor space I'd love some please. Got the time off so more than 100% sure.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Sweet! Can't wait. :ss


Placed in the calendar!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Cool! Can't wait. I'll work on updating the website.
> 
> I might make "Loft Mates" t-shirts this year too.


elitists! :tg

:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i already told Marisa that whenever this ended up being, that would be a few days she would have to take care of the new baby alone
> :r


You bringing your clubs again??


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Simplified said:


> If you two are cooking brats again you have dibs over Jeremy. :ss
> 
> PS. That magnet with the picture of Sean and Kait on my fridge is so cute
> 
> PPS Dave and I will be ready to bitch slap again this year...


Sam, come to the Brewers herf Jimmy and Tony will be cooking the brats there too. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ToddziLLa said:


> Cool! Can't wait. I'll work on updating the website.
> 
> I might make "Loft Mates" t-shirts this year too.


make sure the o is shaped like a heart


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in there like swimwear!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> make sure the o is shaped like a heart


or it could be a thick cigar slipped inside the O..

ok i'll shut up.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> or it could be a thick cigar slipped inside the O..
> 
> ok i'll shut up.


:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> be there with bells on. If you have any bunk space or floor space I'd love some please. Got the time off so more than 100% sure.


I think Dave gives alumnus first crack at the bunk space, and it usually goes quickly amongst them. Just an early head-up for people (not just you, Addiction) to stake out some local hotel/motel space near the Shack.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Date held :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DonJefe said:


> Putting in my vacation request tomorrow!!! Put me down for the bunk room!!!


:tpd: In like Flynn my friends! one more for the bunkroom, por favor


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Swarms of locusts won't keep me away this year. If I have to hitchhike; I'm in!! Save me some floor if possible!:ss


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: In like Flynn my friends! one more for the bunkroom, por favor


We need bunkroom T-shirts Vic!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll be there this year, finally. Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Are Jewish lawyers allowed????


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm in. do you accept tents in the yard? :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm in. do you accept tents in the yard? :ss


only tents allowed will be in the pants


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Got Kait and Seans notice in the mail today. Cool little refrigerator magnet with their picture and the wedding date. (July 26th)
> 
> Seemed like a good idea so.... on an entirely different note:
> 
> ...


OK is there an particulair hotel that's closer than any other? Of is there only one choice on a town called Marblehead.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Addiction said:


> OK is there an particulair hotel that's closer than any other? Of is there only one choice on a town called Marblehead.


check last years herf for info


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> OK is there an particulair hotel that's closer than any other? Of is there only one choice on a town called Marblehead.


This was the one recommended by Dave last year, when he reserved 15 rooms and got a group rate. :tu

http://www.sbresort.com/


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> This was the one recommended by Dave last year, when he reserved 15 rooms and got a group rate. :tu
> 
> http://www.sbresort.com/


:tu Which he will do this year on 5/1 when the herf thread goes up.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up on dates Dave. Plan on being there again as had an excellent time last year. May be the only herf I'll be at this year since the first two I was planning on going to (Minni herf in March & Paducah herf in May) were both canceled or delayed. 
Since LOLH is history :hn and besides yours, that only leaves waiting on dates for the annual SoCal herf.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on dates Dave. Plan on being there again as had an excellent time last year. May be the only herf I'll be at this year since the first two I was planning on going to (Minni herf in March & Paducah herf in May) were both canceled or delayed.
> *Since LOLH is history *:hn and besides yours, that only leaves waiting on dates for the annual SoCal herf.


Bummer! First time I've seen it in black and white. Had hoped ...


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> Bummer! First time I've seen it in black and white. Had hoped ...


Unless the smoking laws change here in IL, its almost impossible for us to have one. It would have to be outdoors and with our weather, that would be hard to do.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

seagarsmoker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on dates Dave. Plan on being there again as had an excellent time last year. May be the only herf I'll be at this year since the first two I was planning on going to (Minni herf in March & Paducah herf in May) were both canceled or delayed.
> Since LOLH is history :hn and besides yours, that only leaves waiting on dates for the annual SoCal herf.





Da Klugs said:


> Bummer! First time I've seen it in black and white. Had hoped ...


Bumming me out too! Glad I made the last couple, and Jody it will be good to see you in Ohio.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

seagarsmoker said:


> Thanks for the heads up on dates Dave. Plan on being there again as had an excellent time last year. May be the only herf I'll be at this year since the first two I was planning on going to (Minni herf in March & Paducah herf in May) were both canceled or delayed.
> Since LOLH is history :hn and *besides yours, that only leaves waiting on dates for the annual SoCal herf*.


The Springfield crew is more than welcome to come herf with us in Louisville in June!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

DonJefe said:


> The Springfield crew is more than welcome to come herf with us in Louisville in June!!!


Thanks, I'll have to look for your herf thread for dates.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!!! I can't wait to smoke with everyone again. I'm going to put my vacation in on Monday....:tu :ss :chk


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

sweet i was wondering when i was gonna use my vacation days. im totally there.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad the dates are up, plenty of planning time.

Will be looking for room in the loft again this year, or possible a room if my bride-to-be comes along for the ride....


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Another Shack Herf missed!  One of these years, Dave. My current schedule looks good for 2009. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> :tu Which he will do this year on 5/1 when the herf thread goes up.


Thank you gentlemen. I Await the herf thread for more details.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I missed this last year, hoping to make it a bike ride to the herf weekend this year.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

the wedding should...errrr...WILL BE A BLAST.......hope everyone has a great time.

now on another note:

August 15-17, Marblehead, OH.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I wouldn't miss this for the world this year. Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Date held :ss

Thanks, Dave! :tu

Is it weird that I actually guessed that this was the weekend and put in for vacation in December when the 08 calendar came out  :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Put in my vacation request to make it official...like there ever was a doubt.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess I'll try and make it.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Put in my vacation request to make it official...like there ever was a doubt.


see ya there :tu Requesting off of work and missing any football game that may be that weekend this year.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I guess I'll try and make it.


Let me know if you need a list of hotels in the area.

 :r :r


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Let me know if you need a list of hotels in the area.
> 
> :r :r


I know of a rustic tent located near the lake and close to shelter & facilities..............................:r:r


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Coach said:


> I know of a rustic tent located near the lake and close to shelter & facilities..............................:r:r


Sean knows pretty well where those tent outs are already!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

shaerza said:


> Sean knows pretty well where those tent outs are already!


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHRRRRRRRRR!!  :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom knows not to mess with my tent this year :bx



















Sam will kick his arse


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Tom knows not to mess with my tent this year :bx
> 
> Sam will kick his arse


Did I mess with your tent last year, Jimmy?

Maybe Sam will kick _your _arse.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

hey i'm placing an "at-large" bid for a house spot this year..............:chk:chk

figure i'd atleast get my place inline now otherwise i'm in my car again...........:r:ss:ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Did I mess with your tent last year, Jimmy?
> 
> Maybe Sam will kick _your _arse.


no, didnt mean you did last year... just meant you won't this year 'cuz sam is there to protect me :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Coach said:


> hey i'm placing an "at-large" bid for a house spot this year..............:chk:chk
> 
> figure i'd atleast get my place inline now otherwise i'm in my car again...........:r:ss:ss


If the 3 timers come back for Year 4 as I suspect, you better put a pillow and blankie in that car, Coach!  :r



King James said:


> no, didnt mean you did last year... just meant you won't this year 'cuz sam is there to protect me :r


Is Tony gonna sleep between yens?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Is Tony gonna sleep between yens?


Nope... tent zippers into 2 halves from the inside :tu hahaha. Actually if its a hot weekend will prolly just keep it as 1 big "room" and have the windows open....but no, Tony will not be between us. No worries, everything will stay G rated. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Nope... tent zippers into 2 halves from the inside :tu hahaha. Actually if its a hot weekend will prolly just keep it as 1 big "room" and have the windows open....but no, Tony will not be between us. No worries,* everything will stay G rated*. :r


Not if Tony has anything to say about it.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Not if Tony has anything to say about it.


I can handle Tony :bx


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

hey JPH got to sneek in last year...............

like i said just getting inline.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> I can handle Tony :dr


Exactly.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Exactly.


well didn't that one get taken a little differently than I intended. And me thinks I misinterpreted your first comment on who Tony's eye of affection was fixed on.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> well didn't that one get taken a little differently than I intended. And me thinks I misinterpreted your first comment on who Tony's eye of affection was fixed on.


Bingo.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like I can make it this year. :tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> I guess I'll try and make it.


Wow 3 weeks after the wedding and you'll be sneaking away to smoke cigars for 3-4 days! That's pretty ballsy! I can't believe she'd let you sneak awa... wait... nevermind 

Good Luck, Sean. Enjoy it!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I will putting the warning out right now, if you stay at Southbeach and think it would be Funny to come to my room before 9am, I suggest you think again. 

(please refer to cabinetsticker and his therapist for details)


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I will putting the warning out right now, if you stay at Southbeach and think it would be Funny to come to my room before 9am, I suggest you think again.
> 
> (please refer to cabinetsticker and his therapist for details)


I've seen him run once... once...:hn


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I will putting the warning out right now, if you stay at Southbeach and think it would be Funny to come to my room before 9am, I suggest you think again.
> 
> (please refer to cabinetsticker and his therapist for details)


You been in therapy too after seeing that "1492" fly by your head.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Dandee said:


> You been in therapy too after seeing that "1492" fly by your head.


:chk:chk:r:r:bx:bx.................priceless :ss


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

:ss:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be interning in NY then but will fly in or drive with anyone (Vic?) if possible.


----------

